# Angeln in Politik und Verbänden - willkommen im neuen Unterforum



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt vieles, was in Politik und Verbänden passiert, was  auch Angler insgesamt betrifft.

Bisher waren diese Themen im Forum "verstreut"; je nach Inhalt in den verschiedensten Foren.

Das führt dann auch dazu, dass in bestimmten Foren, in denen es eigentlich nur ums Angeln gehen soll, dann auch angelpolitisch diskutiert wurde

Um diese Foren wieder für den "reinen Angelbetrieb" parat zu stellen und dennoch angelpolitische Diskussionen nicht nur zu zulassen, sondern möglichst breit zu fördern, haben wir dieses Unterforum geschaffen.

Wir werden im Laufe der Zeit alle angelpolitischen Themen hier in dieses Forum verschieben.

Solltet ihr in den anderern Foren Themen entdecken, die besser hier aufgehoben wären, benachrichtigt bitte einen Mod, damit er das dann verschiebt.

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn diese Themen - auch wenn sie dann hier im Forum zusammen gefasst wurden - weiter breit diskutiert werden würden.

Das ist hier auch der Platz, an dem die allgemeinen angelpolitischen Standpunkte der Redaktion aufgeführt gehören:

*Grundsätze der Redaktion*
Die Gesetzgebung ist durch den Föderalismus in Deutschland zum einen eine Katastrophe, da sich jeder, der in einem anderen Bundesland angeln will, eigentlich zuerst einmal mit der dortigen Gesetzgebung vertraut machen muss.

Auf der anderen Seite hat es den Vorteil, dass nicht wie früher behauptet werden kann, Erleichterungen wären für Angler aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht möglich.

Da es eben dank des Föderalismus Bundesländer gibt, die in ihrer Gesetzgebung das Gegenteil beweisen.

Hier gilt es darauf hinzuwirken, dass jede rechtliche Erleichterung für Angler möglichst bundesweit durchgesetzt wird, anglerfeindliche Gesetzgebung in möglichst jedem Bundesland abgeschafft.

Als Grundsatz ist hier die Subsidiarität zu nennen, nach der von Seiten der Gesetzgeber möglichst wenig Restriktionen zu erfolgen haben, da durch die Gewässerbewirtschafter die zielführendsten Regelungen für die jeweiligen Bedingungen an den einzelnen Gewässern erreicht werden können.


*Grundsätzlich bleibt:*
*Angeln ist zunächst einmal nicht mehr, als der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen.*

Wir unterstützen die Förderung der freien und eigenverantwortlichen Ausübung des  Angelns als kulturell und gesellschaftlich anerkannte, sowie als rechtlich legitime  und anerkannte Nutzung der natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen und Beseitigung aller entgegenstehender Hindernisse. 

Sowie das Einbringen im Sinne dieser Zielsetzung gegenüber bei allen politischen Organen, Verbänden und Organisationen, bei Medien und in der Gesellschaft.

Wir stehen dafür, endlich mal einen Verband für Angler zu bekommen. 
Nicht noch einen für Naturschützer (zumindest nicht in erster Linie wie jetzt).
Für offene Information, Kommunikation, Mitnahme der organisierten Angelfischer durch Verbände, Funktionäre und Angestellte. 
Denn die Angler müssen das am Ende ja alles bezahlen.
Für  eine vernünftige, anglerfreundliche (nicht schützergeprägte!) Lobbyarbeit gegenüber Politik, Medien und Öffentlichkeit!

*Für eine klare, eindeutige Positionierung pro Angeln als uralte, traditionell und kulturell verankerte und wichtige Freizeitbeschäftigung!*

Statt ständigem Einknicken und der Positionierung für "(Angel)Fischen" hauptsächlich zum Nahrungserwerb oder zur Hege (dazu brauchts nämlich keine Angler UND keinen solchen Verband, denn mit einer solchen Positionierung schafft man das Angeln ab. Fisch kann man billiger kaufen, Hegen können Profis besser).

Daher sollte die Aufgabe eines Verbandes vor allem in der Förderung der Jahrtausende alten Kultur und Tradition des Angelns als sinnvoller Freizeitbeschäftigung  bestehen. Daraus folgt zwangsläufig der Schutz der Gewässer, der gewässernahen Bereiche, Schutz der Fischbestände und gesunder Gewässer. Sowie die Förderung und die Umsetzung  der Vorschriften des Naturschutzgesetzes in der Weise, dass für möglichst viele Menschen die Nutzung der Natur über das Angeln, auch gerade zur Erholung, erleichtert und verbessert wird.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Politik und Verbänden - willkommen im neuen Unterforum*

Mit Deinen Forderungen bezüglich des Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische, mit Deinen Ansichten zur Hälterung gefangener Fische, mit Deiner Meinung zum Nachtangelverbot, da hast Du ja absolut recht !
Aber tierschutzgerechtes Wettangeln ist halt nicht möglich.
Angeln ist etwas anderes als in möglichst kurzer Zeit möglichst viele Fische an Land zu ziehen um auf dem Siegertreppchen zu stehen !

Das verstehen manche Angler kaum - Nichtangler nie !!!
Und dafür soll sich die Politik verwenden ?
Da gibt es wahrlich notwendigere Sachen !


----------



## gründler (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Politik und Verbänden - willkommen im neuen Unterforum*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Mit Deinen Forderungen bezüglich des Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische, mit Deinen Ansichten zur Hälterung gefangener Fische, mit Deiner Meinung zum Nachtangelverbot, da hast Du ja absolut recht !
> Aber tierschutzgerechtes Wettangeln ist halt nicht möglich.
> Angeln ist etwas anderes als in möglichst kurzer Zeit möglichst viele Fische an Land zu ziehen um auf dem Siegertreppchen zu stehen !
> 
> ...


 

http://www.blinker.de/medien/pro-und-kontra/archiv/index.php?archiv_id=5736

Merkel und co.verwenden doch gern.

Ach ja die Veranstaltungen werden weiter ausgebaut,dieses Jahr gibt es sogar Raubfischtreff,Feeder WM......usw usw.und das ist auch gut so,weil es in ganz Europa Angesehen ist,Volksfestcharakter hat.......


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Politik und Verbänden - willkommen im neuen Unterforum*

Zitat Frauen-Nerfling

Und dafür soll sich die Politik verwenden ?

richtig!! und dehalb geht der gewöhnliche Olitiker den Weg de geringsten Wiederstands.
heißt: er folgt dem größten Krakeeler


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Politik und Verbänden - willkommen im neuen Unterforum*

ohh sch.... ich brauch wohl bald ne neue Tastatur 
sorry leute


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Politik und Verbänden - willkommen im neuen Unterforum*

Danke für den nicht gerade dezenten Hinweis, Brillendorsch.
Zwar mag ich hin und wieder laut maulen - aber zu den Krakeelern will ich nun doch nicht gehören.
Lieber angle ich so still vor mich hin .....

Aber ich fürchte, Du hast mit Deiner Einschätzung über die Politik und deren Vertretern leider recht.


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Politik und Verbänden - willkommen im neuen Unterforum*

Nicht vergessen. Die meistenVerbände haben Kündigungsfrist  3 Monate zum Jahresende. Wer das verpasst muss noch 1 Jahr sinnlose Beiträge bezahlen.


----------

